# Waldo World 8-23



## powhunter (Aug 25, 2011)

Met up with Grassi21 for a rip at Waldo State park.  Really dig the place..Some nice  twisting ST that flows real nice.  The only thing that sucks is at the end of the ride we dumped out at the end of the fire road and had that long uphill back to the cars.  Gonna ride it differently next week. and also look for the new trail that has started to be built.  Did about 4 miles..Nice riding with ya Grassi!

Steveo


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 25, 2011)

Good to see Grassi on a bike again. Now I think I need to make my come back to mountain biking....


----------



## bvibert (Aug 25, 2011)

Glad Grassi found his MTB!


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 25, 2011)

what's with the freaky crop circles in upper right corner of the first pic?


----------



## powhunter (Aug 25, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Good to see Grassi on a bike again. Now I think I need to make my come back to mountain biking....



Plan on hitting it RAW next mon or tuesday...Maybe we can get the rest of the crew...Greg...2knees..GMcunni...o3jeff..Jonnypoach..Bvibert...and the rest of the C.L.I.T.S


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 25, 2011)

I felt really good at some points... and really bad at others.  Great to see pow and get some pedaling in.  I really like what they did in extending the trail.  Fun, fast and twisty after you get past the one respectable climb.  

I won't be around this coming Mon or Tues but would be interested in the following week.


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 25, 2011)

You guys missed all the new trails.


----------



## powhunter (Aug 25, 2011)

WoodCore said:


> You guys missed all the new trails.



Love to rip it with someone who knows the new stuff...Let me know if ya can do a RAW mon or tues

steveo


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 25, 2011)

WoodCore said:


> You guys missed all the new trails.





powhunter said:


> Love to rip it with someone who knows the new stuff...Let me know if ya can do a RAW mon or tues
> 
> steveo



I know the new stuff is on the right side of the fire road if you are heading towards the river... But I have yet to see the markers for the new stuff.  How far along the fire road is the new trail head?


----------



## powhunter (Aug 25, 2011)

Grassi21 said:


> I know the new stuff is on the right side of the fire road if you are heading towards the river... But I have yet to see the markers for the new stuff.  How far along the fire road is the new trail head?




Is there a GPS track somewhere??


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 25, 2011)

powhunter said:


> Is there a GPS track somewhere??




I rode all the new stuff a few weeks back including an unimproved section of trail on the north side of the fire road along the lake. Daffy Duck is the newest of the trails and is accessible from both the Waldo and Hunters trails. Here's the GPS from that ride and some video. 

http://www.crankfire.com/gps/track/9978/wandering_around_waldo 







Might be able to get out for a RAW early next week but I guess everything depends on what Irene decides to deal us this weekend.


----------

